

Dear HN, I would pay for: A document conversion web service - matt2000

(Thought it might be interesting to post things that I would pay for. Maybe it could turn into a business for someone on HN.)<p>We need to import and convert documents of all varieties. Currently we do our own conversion of things like doc, docx and pdf into fairly plain HTML. I'd like to support more formats but we don't really have the time. If there was a service that took a document and output it in a specified format I would probably pay for it. Even better if it was a heroku addon.
======
blundie
We've just launched a new REST API which supports Conversion of the full range
of Office and Image formats as well as creating from scratch using Templates
and a lot more like barcode recognition and (soon) OCR. We're just getting
ready to complete our BETA stage and looking to get more people to try it out.

We have some Ruby sample code and a Heroku add-ons is in the works.

Please check it out - I'm looking for as much feedback as possible at this
stage: <http://saaspose.com>

~~~
matt2000
Hey, this looks like it might be exactly what I was looking for! I will
definitely give this a try and let you know how it goes. I see that the
pricing hasn't been determined yet though, which might be a factor if we're
expecting higher volumes ultimately.

~~~
blundie
Hi Matt - we're just trying out pricing models and finalising them. If you
drop me a line by email (just at the contact address on the website), I can
explain our ideas as they stand. It's also good to get real users thoughts
what type of pricing scheme works best for the Apps you'd be creating.

------
Peroni
I've been working on something along these lines for a while now with a good
friend of mine. It takes any doc, docx & pdf and strips all the formatting and
repopulates a new doc, docx or PDF in a predetermined format.

I can't imagine it would be immensely difficult to alter it to produce a plain
HTML version. Watch this space...

------
netshade
Have you seen docraptor? <http://docraptor.com/>

They have a heroku addon as well.

~~~
matt2000
I have seen that, thanks for reminding me though. From what I can tell it's
just for PDF generation though, right?

